# Video: MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Video: MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video: MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung*


----------



## knightmare80 (18. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Gerät, aber ich würde gerne ein 18Zoll Gerät haben wollen.

Mein HDX9480EG mit 8800GTX und der X9000 sind zwar bei FullHD inzwischen bei vielen Games zu schwach, aber ich mag meinen 20.1" Screen einfach... schade das es da nichts neues gibt.


----------

